# RI or southeastern MA?



## LostInSpace (Oct 20, 2007)

Anyone know of any support groups in Rhode Island or southeastern Massachusetts?


----------



## joecags (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey i'd be interested in any RI groups too (I'm from West Warwick), if you or anyone else knows of any.
-Joe


----------



## LostInSpace (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey, Joe! Good to know you're out there. I'll let you know if I hear of anything. I'll post it on this thread.


----------



## actiontony (May 11, 2005)

My group my be close enough... about 45 min or less from West Warwick..

Please see:

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=6378

I am shooting for May or June 08. This will be the 3rd one I have run. All have been very successful and rewarding.

Thanks,

Tony


----------

